# Kids keep damaging my beehive...



## TonyGotaTruck (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a hive on a residential property. It has never bothered anyone in the neighborhood. There is plenty of Kudzu & Honeysuckle there. That is why I put the hive there. It is very strong. Right after I put the bees there someone took the top off of it. There is a block on top so I know thats is what happened. I put it back and tacked a NO TRESPASSING sign on the hive. I also installed a deer camera to get pics of the INTRUDERS. Nothing happened for 2 months so, I took camera in fear of it being found and stolen. I have since removed the honey (Box was full) and Saturday I drove by to check it and the hive was knocked over, damaged back, bottom board tossed 4 ft. 

How do I know its kids? There were about 1 dozen rocks 8 inches in diameter or better within a 2 feet radius & a big stick (limb)... I had planned to go today in the afternoon and fix the hive but, woke up to a drizzle of rain so at 6:15 I had to leave home and go 7 miles to fix it. Thats when I found the honey super was busted and 4 frames were also... I had to run to my beehouse and get parts and put it all back together... It was sad what they had done to these bees. The bees were still there and still a huge colony which I will split next year.

Question: Whats your thoughts?
What should I do?


I know the kids that are doing this... I am putting camera back up again... I am in Alabama 55 - 82 degree weather this week...


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

In all honesty, I would move the hive somewhere else if that is an option. Those gals will probably start being a nightmare to work if they are continually pestered by rock chunking kids. I would think that you could do it late one evening before the cold sets in.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Notify the appropriate law enforcement agency. Very likely these kids are doing vandalism elsewhere as well, and you are liable if one of the little beggars gets stung and goes into anaphalactic shock or something. 

Put the camera back up. In fact, a dummy might work just as well as the little snots are not willing to get caught in the act. 

Moving the hive is also a good option if you have a place to put nearby but in a less accessible spot.

Peter


----------



## Dave Warren (May 14, 2012)

First I'd file a police report including all of the above information.
Secondly move the hive.
Thirdly setup the deer cameras in a secluded, area where you can video the twerps in the act of committing a crime.
If you catch them on video,two things, one, call the police and have them arrested, you already have a police report on file.
Secondly you can take their parents to small claims court for restitution for your monetary loss.
If I caught them I'd tie them to a tree and pour honey all over their head and let the bees take care of them.............. Not really but it's a good thought!!!
It would bee justice, LoL!


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

psfred said:


> , and you are liable if one of the little beggars gets stung and goes into anaphalactic shock or something.
> Peter


Whoa. Where is the law that states a beekeeper is liable for someone getting stung? I don't think any beekeeper could be held liable for someone getting stung.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I am not a lawyer, but you'd better believe you ARE liable unless your state has specific legislation saying you aren't. Here is Maine we've just gotten relief from liability during bonafide agri-tourism activities if certain criteria are met (including a sign posting). Still working on open hives and the like.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Believe me, people who raise kids that vandalize things are more than happy to sue you for real or imaginary damages. They will be more than happy to claim that your beehive was a "common nuisance" that tempted the kids to throw rocks at it and overturn it and it's YOUR fault that they got stung as a result.

Completely irrational, but that's how the legal system works in the US.

Peter


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

With a strong hive, I'd think it very likely that the first bee sting has already happened (here is hoping anyway).


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

Your hive is strong... Move it now. Tipped over now it recovers but in another month tipped at night fall add a light drizzle or frost your going to be real mad. Move the hive and put a empty in its place with your camera they won't get stung and you can get them for vandalism might even talk with the parents and let them work off the damage building equipment and working hives.... You know everything probably needs a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't know how it is in your state but if I put up a that says private property no trespassing they harrass the bees and get stung it is there problem. I have signs every where to protect my interests. You might want to check in to your laws on this or go to local police department and tell them what is going on. Anyways good luck.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

If it were me, I would ratchet strap my hive together with two straps. Next I would place a sign that says "Attention, if are close enough to read this your picture has already been taken several times and law enforcement will be contacted. Have a nice day".
Set up a no tresspassing sign and take a picture of it.
If the perps decide to still mess with the hive, they are sure to get stung and rightfully so.


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

WOW!

We are talking kids and as troublesome as they can be from time to time they are kids. Lets protect the personal property and teach them... So Again I say:

"Your hive is strong... Move it now. Tipped over now it recovers but in another month tipped at night fall add a light drizzle or frost your going to be real mad. Move the hive and put a empty in its place with your camera they won't get stung and you can get them for vandalism might even talk with the parents and let them work off the damage building equipment and working hives.... You know everything probably needs a fresh coat of paint."

Depending on age of kids a sign may not remove you from liability and anyone can sue regardless of them winning what a pain. More to the point IF one of those kids gets stung and is allergic worse case wouldn't you kick yourself. If they find a camera was present cause it had happen before is that Negligence (a failure to exercise the care that a reasonably prudent person would)

Wish you the best


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

Put your cameras back up. Post signs, call the cops. No mercy!


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

who does the DNA testing to prove the hive the beesting came from?did they save the bee to test against?did the stinger match the bee?no proof,no lawsuit


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

OK folks lets keep it cevil
As much as we "all" would like to see the little (or not so little) so and so`s get what is comeing to them just remember that if you ues a "booby trap" and some one gets hurt* you wil**l be the one in court!!*


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

honeyman46408 said:


> OK folks lets keep it cevil
> As much as we "all" would like to see the little (or not so little) so and so`s get what is comeing to them just remember that if you ues a "booby trap" and some one gets hurt* you wil**l be the one in court!!*


I was not advocating violence, just a little humor or a protection device. Barbed wire electric fence? Rottweiler or pitt bull?


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

When kids are involved, I'm typically tolerant of misbehavior but vandalism is unacceptable. The skateboard rebels cyclically disperse as soon as they get their driver's licences. With the internet and contemporary perspectives, the errors of youth are now not easily forgiven and retain their consequences long after learning the lesson.

Yes, I'd contact local authorities for the purpose of making them aware of potential elements.

I suggest canvasing the local neighborhood asking home owners if they have seen similar situations. That can bring it down to a person to person level instead of us and them. You may even get lucky and indirectly address the culprits making the difficulty vanish by itself. I find this is the path of least resistant for mutual respect.

I suggest moving the hives for the winter season. They're going to hunker down anyway so where they are won't make a difference. Then, decide if you want to return them in the spring.

As far as the camera, I wouldn't bother. A hive costs $200 and IMHO a deer camera will be much more desirable than the fun of messing with bees.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

